# My puppy with small ears



## x3don (Feb 8, 2011)

I put some pictures of my puppie, is only 7 weeks, 
Is he GSD or is mix because have small ears ?? I would like to hear your opinion


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

x3don said:


> I put some pictures of my puppie, is only 7 weeks,
> Is he GSD or is mix because have small ears ?? I would like to hear your opinion


They don't look too small... they will grow like crazy. He's got a lot of hair too thats hiding some ear


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't tell you ages here, but this is the progression of ear growth on my female. We got ear for days now. Her ears are as big or bigger than my males, and he has a MUCH larger head


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Are his ears standing in the pictures? It's hard to tell.


----------



## x3don (Feb 8, 2011)

thx man


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Are his ears standing in the pictures? It's hard to tell.


I don't think so, but they shouldn't be at 7 weeks (more for OP than you). They look flopped forward on my screen (might be better equipped to tell over here... Apple 27" LED cinema display    )


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> I don't think so, but they shouldn't be at 7 weeks (more for OP than you). They look flopped forward on my screen (might be better equipped to tell over here... Apple 27" LED cinema display    )


Now you're just bragging.

The last pic looks like they are up but looking closer at the first it seems they aren't. And yes, it may be my crappy company issued monitor.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Aw, so cute!! He looks pure-bred ... puppies bodies grow in weird proportions, but if his ears appear small, don't worry - they'll catch up in the next few weeks! One week his legs will appear longer than his body, one week his head will seem too big ... they're so funny.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Now you're just bragging.
> 
> The last pic looks like they are up but looking closer at the first it seems they aren't. And yes, it may be my crappy company issued monitor.


Mine is company issue too lol. 

I think because he's up on his hind legs, they are "unfolding" enough that you can't see the ear flopped over... if you look at the dog's right one you can still see some fold. The other is more coming straight at the camera.


----------



## x3don (Feb 8, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> I don't think so, but they shouldn't be at 7 weeks (more for OP than you). They look flopped forward on my screen (might be better equipped to tell over here... Apple 27" LED cinema display    )


yes they are flopped,


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

x3don said:


> yes they are flopped


They are normal. My female has huge ears. She looks like Yoda


----------



## x3don (Feb 8, 2011)

thx all


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's adorable!! One day all the parts will fit...like those enormous front paws


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think his ears are small... I think his long coat is just hiding them. He looks pure GSD to me. Plus, like BluePaws said, shepherd pups grow in real goofy proportions. The boys, especially.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's ears at 7 weeks (at the breeder's still):









At 14-15 weeks:









At about 19-20 months:


----------



## x3don (Feb 8, 2011)

thx all for your comentes


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

hunterisgreat said:


> I can't tell you ages here, but this is the progression of ear growth on my female. We got ear for days now. Her ears are as big or bigger than my males, and he has a MUCH larger head


BEAUTIFUL DOGS !!!  I want a black GSD soooooo bad.


----------

